# Where did your sequester yourself???



## trailz (Jan 22, 2013)

At the end of the month, I'll be getting my ablation... I-131. I do NOT want to be in our house with two young teenage girls, 2 dogs, my 19 year-old man-child, and lovely wife.

Considering a hotel/motel room.

A good friend suggested cabin in the woods, but I can't drive (doc says no since I'll be off synthroid for 4 weeks). No driving also means no trip south (from Chicagoland) to take a short bike/camping tour.

Other than home, what boring or creative places did you go? What where your experiences? Thanks


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Nothing creative here...I sequestered myself in a spare bedroom at home while my husband brought me meals.

I often find myself questioning the judgment of staying in a hotel room, though...what if a pregnant woman or baby stays in the room right after you check out? It's a bit unfair to someone who would have no idea they're being exposed to "leftover" radiation. Plus, hotel room windows rarely open, so the radiation really has nowhere to vent to, you know?

Unfortunately, with you being in Chicagoland, it's going to be cold as heck outside, so it's not like you can just go sit on your back porch and "air out" so to speak.

Sorry I don't have any ideas for you...just something to think about.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My directions were to stay three feet from people, so I just hung out at home. Spent the days in my living room, nights in the spare bedroom. Ran errands, prepared food, etc. just gave people a wide berth. Of course, we don't have kids.

Agreed with Octavia that a hotel room isn't ideal. A spare room would be best.


----------

